# unerwünschtes sms-abo



## rosa (4 Februar 2007)

hallo, seit einer woche bekomme ich mehrfach täglich m.o.w. eindeutige sms aufs handy. zunächst habe ich sie ignoriert, bzw. gelöscht. t-mobile teilte mir dann mit, ich solle 2 180er nummern anrufen, um die sms-zugänge sperren zu lassen. das war mir zu blöd, auch habe ich nicht eingesehen, geld für etwas zu bezahlen, was ich nicht bestellte habe. nachdem mir aber das lösche auf die nerven ging habe ich ein zweites mal bei t-mobile angerufen und fiel aus allen wolken: die sms, die ich bekommen habe, hätte ich an einem bestimmten datum (es wurde exakte uhrzeit genannt) abboniert durch eine von mir versendete sms und auf meinem handykonto seien schon kosten von mehreren!!! 100 euro aufgelaufen. bei den versendern der sms handelt es sich um die firmen *netmobile ag* und *rate one ag *(der name ist in diesem forum schon öfter aufgetaucht). ich habe dann den sms ausgang meines handys gescheckt und siehe da: es sind tatsächlich 2 sms von meinem handy abgegangen, diese haben aber weder  ich noch sonst jemand jemals verschickt. dafür hat sich aber zu dem zeitpunkt, den t-mobile mir genannt hat, mein handy 2 x selbstständig auf lautlos geschaltet.
meine vermutung: ich habe eine art virus auf dem handy, irgendetwas hat mein handy manipuliert (z.b. könnte die funktion sms löschen in sms verschicken gewandelt werden).
ist dieses problem jemanden bekannt?
ich bin für jeden hinweis dankbar
rosa


----------



## sascha (4 Februar 2007)

*AW: unerwünschtes sms-abo*

Ja, das Problem ist bekannt (und wird möglicherweise in Zukunft noch drängender werden:

http://www.dialerschutz.de/handy-dialer.php


----------



## rosa (4 Februar 2007)

*AW: unerwünschtes sms-abo*



sascha schrieb:


> Ja, das Problem ist bekannt (und wird möglicherweise in Zukunft noch drängender werden:
> 
> http://www.dialerschutz.de/handy-dialer.php


vielen dank für die info. meine frage: wer kann feststellen, ob das handy befallen ist? gibt es sachverständige, die auch als gutachter fungieren (den werde ich sicherlich brauchen, denn ich werde t-mobile nicht hunderte von euros bezahlen)? gibt es juristen, die sich speziell mit diesem thema befassen? wo kann man andere betroffene finden?
rosa


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Februar 2007)

*AW: unerwünschtes sms-abo*

1. Es gibt offenbar Virenprogramme speziell für handies, siehe z.B.
http://www.trendmicro.com/en/products/mobile/tmms/evaluate/overview.htm

2. Bevor Du damit rumexperimentierst, sollte jmd mit Sachverstand sich Deines Handies annehmen. Zur späteren Beweisführung wäre es sicherlich sinnvoll, zumindest ein "Image" (gibt es so was bei Handies???) zu erstellen.

3. Warte ab, bis sich hier jmd mit mehr Sachverstand als ich meldet

4. Wichtige Frage: *Wie kann weiterer Schaden verhindert werden? *Antwort weiss ich keine. Ist etwas Kaffeesatzlesen, da man ja die Ursache nicht kennt... Würde man nun das Handy irgendwie "reseten" [keine Ahnung, wie man das macht], dann wären wohl auch die Beweise weg  [falls sie vorhanden sind], dass etwas "nicht normal" lief.

5. Ich denke schon, dass ein Sachverständiger helfen könnte, wenn Du das durchziehen willst. Aber selbst, wenn Du einen solchen findest, sollte der zuerst einmal alles komplett abspeichern - wer weiß, vielleicht findet man ja erst später die Ursache für das Verhalten des Geräts und dann wäre es schade, wenn man "Beweismittel" fortgeworfen hätte [in meinem Ordner mit "alten Dialerchen" piepst es immer wieder mal, weil plötzlich ein Schutzprogramm an einer Datei rummeckert, die es zuvor noch nicht als schädlich erkannt hatte]

Blöde Situation... Wie gesagt: Warte mal ab, ob sich noch Leute mit Techniksachverstand Deiner annehmen [*edit: Danke, TSCoreNinja  ]*. Den momentanen Zustand des Handies müsste man jedenfalls _irgendwie_ sichern.
Googletipps auf Deutsch
Trendmicro (@mods: kommerzieller Link? Dann bitte löschen)


----------



## TSCoreNinja (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: unerwünschtes sms-abo*

Zum Beweise sichern: meines Wissens kann man auch von den meisten Handys bzw deren Speicher Abbilder anlegen, wenn man die entsprechenden Service-Programme der Hersteller hat. Neben Sachverständigen kommt hier vermutlich jeder vernünftige Handy-Shop in Frage (vernünftig=mit Werkstatt, sollte nicht nur aus Aushilfen bestehen, die lediglich Handies im Karton über die Theke durchreichen). Einfach mal reinschauen und fragen, was die dafür haben wollen und machen können. Alternativ kriegt man mehr oder minder legal viele dieser Programme auch über diverse dubiose Webseiten oder von den Herstellern (sind teils die selben Programme, die man zum SIM-Lock ändern braucht). Man benötigt dann aber ein Datenkabel. Auch hat ein selbst angelegtes Abbild vermutlich weniger juristische Aussagekraft.

Danach muss natürlich jemand versuchen, den Inhalt auszuwerten, d.h. das Programm oder andere Spuren eines Missbrauchs zu finden. Da das Thema neu ist, könnte es schwer sein, einen Sachverständiger zu finden, der einen solchen Namen verdient (den Du ja auch erst einmal selbst beauftragen/bezahlen musst). Es könnte aber sein, dass der Handy-Hersteller selbst (wenn der nicht gerade abgewickelt wird) oder aber andere Stellen wie Antiviren-Programmanbieter bzw. das BSI Interesse haben an der Materie. 

Ein paar Fragen von meiner Seite: welcher Typ ist das Handy? Woher weisst Du, dass zur gleichen Zeit auf lautlos geschaltet wurde? Java-fähig? Bluetooth-fähig? Neben einem Handy-Dialer wäre auch ein löchriges Bluetooth eine Möglichkeit, so dass jemand in der Nähe auf Dein Handy zugegriffen hat. Du solltest auf jeden Fall mal bei Deinem Handy-Hersteller herausfinden, ob bei Deinem Modell Missbrauchsmöglichkeiten bekannt sind. 

Hoffe das hilft etwas weiter,
TSCN


----------



## Unregistriert (4 März 2007)

*AW: unerwünschtes sms-abo*

Hallo Rosa,
mein Freund hat wohl auch so ein sms-abo bekommen, jedenfalls ist seine Rechnung über 2000 Euro! Weißt du inzwischen, was man machen kann?

Eine Nummer hat besonders viel gekostet: 0900 -5969905 - ist die jemandem bekannt?
außerdem: 0900-5844010

verdächtig sieht auch 0137-9444999 aus, die 26 mal in 10 Minuten gewählt wurde. Weiß da jemand was?
Danke!


----------



## Wembley (4 März 2007)

*AW: unerwünschtes sms-abo*



> Eine Nummer hat besonders viel gekostet: 0900 -5969905 - ist die jemandem bekannt? außerdem: 0900-5844010


Gib die Nummern hier ein: http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno900.asp
Dann erscheint beide Male eine "Translease International Ltd." aus Dublin.



> verdächtig sieht auch 0137-9444999 aus, die 26 mal in 10 Minuten gewählt wurde. Weiß da jemand was?
> Danke!


Schaut so aus als wäre dies eine 9live-Nummer.
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=01379444999&btnG=Suche&meta=

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 März 2007)

*AW: unerwünschtes sms-abo*



Wembley schrieb:


> Gib die Nummern hier ein: http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno900.asp
> Dann erscheint beide Male eine "Translease International Ltd." aus Dublin.


falls Dublin zu weit ist, mal den Herrn R* v* d* B* zu der Nummer fragen:
h**p://www.telepronto.de/unternehmen.php
Es handelt sich hierbei um einen Branchendinosaurier, auch wenn die wenige Leute kennen.


----------

